# مكونات المنجنيز هام



## م.محمود جمال (3 فبراير 2009)

ماهى مكونات المنجنيز وماهى مميزاته واستخداماته؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟الأفادة عاجل


----------



## م.محمود جمال (15 فبراير 2009)

الافادةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة


----------



## م.محمود جمال (15 فبراير 2009)

عاجللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل


----------



## مهندس مواد 84 (19 فبراير 2009)

ياريت اكو جواب محيرني


----------

